# April Fools day grouper



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Knowing we would get a late start (after 8 o'clock) and the weather forcast for slick seas, we decided to take my brother in law's (Quint Higdon)31' Cape Horn"Buck Wild" instead of the Nothin Matters yesterday in order to cover more ground. It ended up working out real well as we quickly zipped out to some of our trusty old gag numbers and began to do battle. We primarily big fish fished most of the day with large baits and it paid off. We boated 6 nice gags, the largest one weighing 34.6 lbs, 2 red grouper and some amberjack. There were somre real nice snapper caught and released as well. We then motored a little further offshore toan area weran over the other day and tried our hand at some deep dropping. The bite was a little slow but the fish were of a real good quality. We pulled a couple of 10-12 pound snowys up along with a few rat ones and then my dadcaught the big boy. He weighed 46.0 lbs back at the marina. It was a great day to be on the water with friends and family.










Al Jackson with a nice gag










June 1st can't come soon enough!










Tony Davis with his 34 pounder










Our motley crew at the end of the day


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

looks lika yall had a great time!! great report!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, looks like a lot of Grouper sandwiches.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Yikes ! Congrats Jake another great looking trip..your right June can't get here soon enough .


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome bunch of grouper there. Great job guys.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job guys.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Outstanding !!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NOW THATS A QUALITY BOX OF GROUPER THERE!!!!!!! GREAT JOB!! WAY TO GO WITH THE STUD SNOWY MARK!!:bowdown:clap


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

That's the way to start out the 2010 grouper season!!:bowdown


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a great day on the water captain! Sounds like your crew had a great time. What kind of rods/reels did they catch those on? Great report. Glad someone is putting some gags in the boat.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. The snowys came on the Diawa Tanacom Bulls and the rest of the fish all came on good old fashioned penn 6/0 reels on solid glass rods.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job Jake!!! Thanks for sharing. Now I'm hungry.

Dale


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes sir re bob!!! Everyone w/ fish is a great sign.....Great job guys!:letsdrink:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, that must have been some kind of a trip! Good job!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

nice freakin catch.. looks pretty nice outside too, cant beat that!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Job Jake. You guys are definately on top of your game. I was there when they weighed these fish... They were huge.

Look at the size of that Red Grouper. Quint said it was the biggest he'd ever seen I'd have to say the same, although I surely haven't seen as many as those guys.:bowdown:bowdown


----------

